# Batterie vidée la nuit sur ipad 2



## duc998 (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je me permets de vous soumettre un petit problème récurrent avec mon iPad 2. Il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois (dont ce matin) de retrouver mon iPad quasi vide de batterie (5%), alors qu'il était chargé la veille. Lorsque j'allume l'iPad, un écran au fond noir me demande si je veux synchroniser. Synchroniser quoi, je l'ignore. Je suppose que c'est cet écran, en attente d'une réponse et resté allumé la nuit entière, qui a vidé la batterie.
Je précise que Wi-Fi et 3G sont désactivés, que j'ai un compte Mobile Me et que j'ai essayé de désactiver le push, sans succès. Ce problème ne survient pas tous les jours.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider, car je ne peux plus compter sur mon iPad avec lequel je travaille.


----------

